# California Emissions



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

My B14 is a California Emission car.. Does anyone know what exactly that thing is? I was wondering what the difference was. I think it has more emission crap on it, but by looking at the car, I can't see the difference. It has close cupled cat, and front and rear O2 sensor like other models. Does Cali emission cars suppose to be slower than federal spec cars? If anybody knows and can point the difference, please teach me.

Thanks


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you nailed it..the cat right off the exhaust manifold is one of the main differences...


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*hmmmm*

Hmm... I thought all B14 1.6L cars had close coupld cat. My car has H$ header now and I relocated cat to where SE-R cat goes. Emission is a bit dirtier, but still passing. I'm getting a SR motor within like a month or two and I was wondering if I had to get the Cali spec SR20 or not... I think ECU is programed different too. I still don't know why the hell I bought a 1.6L model.


----------

